# Courier UK to Ireland



## tablesalt (16 Jan 2010)

Hi all,
I saw a really great item on the UK website, but they dont deliver to Ireland. They did say however that I could organise a courier. The item costs 137 pounds so I dont want to pay over 100 for courier either. Anyone knows organisations that collect from the UK and deliver to Ireland?
Thank you


----------



## Diziet (17 Jan 2010)

A colleague of mine recommended www.pharosparcel.com. He has used them several times and the cost is very reasonable. I have not used them myself yet though.


----------



## keithrf900 (17 Jan 2010)

Try http://www.parcel2go.com/ie/ i have used them before and they are priced well.


----------



## Ancutza (17 Jan 2010)

Give some very serious consideration to going and getting it yourself!!! 

Just before Christmas I was urgently stuck to have some goods delivered out to me in Romania to arrive on the 27th/28th.  I called on DHL and it cost me some 370 Euro + VAT to have goods worth less than that amount delivered to me (had to keep the customers happy though!).  It took nearly 2 weeks, whilst the parcel sat around in Dresden, Budapest and god-knows-where-else over the holidays, and the end result was I didn't pick up the package 'til the 5th Jan.  Not to disrespect DHL they DID get the goods to the local depot on the 30th of December but unfortunately I'd already left the city until the 4th Jan

A spectacularly expensive own-goal on my behalf!!! When I stopped hyper-ventilating I had a look at the airlines and realised I could have brought more than double the weight of more expensive items out, as checked-in and hand luggage, if I employed my lazy student brother to bring it!! Total cost to use him 120 Euros for the ticket, 50 Euros diesel to get him from the airport and deliver him back, and couple of nights out in the city over a weekend, no more than 80 Euros. 

He's up for it the next time by the way!


----------



## porridge (27 Jan 2010)

Hi Tablesalt, 

I am in the same situation. Have seen an item in a website in the UK, but they don't deliver to Ireland. 

I have got a good quote from *UCS Express Deliveries.* They do a trip to the UK once a week. They may be worth a try. 

However, I have never used them, and have no recommendations. Does anyone have any experience of using UCS?


----------



## Leo (27 Jan 2010)

Try . I've never used them to deliver, but have had many items from the UK delivered to me by them. 
Leo


----------

